# H&K Weapons Systems



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Good video. Thanks. I loves me H&Ks. :mrgreen:


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice video, thanks for posting it.


----------

